# ICD 9 code for Foreign body foot



## amanda_rupansingh

I need some help with an ICD-9 code.
The Diagnosis is Foreign body foot, the note states patient stepped on "something".
Above is all the information that was given. Does anyone have any idea about the ICD-9 code?


----------



## nkawtgn

I have been told that if they have a foriegn body to code for an open wound. because foreign body is a residual code.


----------



## Mojo

Hi Amanda:

Look at the open wound of the foot, complicated and the superficial injury of the foot and toes (917.6 or 917.7) codes. Is there a procedure note from which you can pull more info?


----------



## amanda_rupansingh

Thank you for your help


----------

